# RouterWorkshop #502 roll-up box hinges?



## pdxKris (Jan 17, 2010)

Does anybody happen to know what hinges are used on the RW #502 project (roll-up box)?

My wife would like me to make her one of the boxes, but we're not sure just how it's hinged. We were watching the video over on the woodworking channel (click "Router Workshop", then it's about half way down the list). And if I remember right near the begining of the video they talk about a special hinge they're going to use, but then it never actually shows the hinge or machining any recesses for the hinge (unless I missed something.. it's happened before ).

I was hoping to to just buy the plans, but as near as I can tell they weren't released for season 5.

Any ideas?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kris

I ran into the same error so I made my own with some brass stock (1/8" x 3/8" wide x 1 1/4" long) just some simple knife hinges,drilled some holes and tap one of them for a 6-32 x 1/4" brass flat head screws,screwed it into one part of the hinge and use a ball peen hammer to lock the screw from coming out, than put in some 1/8" wide slots to hold the brass hinges and glued them into place. with super glue.. (note the slots must be off set)  note the box must be close when you put them in the slots,I use masking tape and rubber bands to keep it closed..

just one way to to made your own for the roll up box..

========



pdxKris said:


> Does anybody happen to know what hinges are used on the RW #502 project (roll-up box)?
> 
> My wife would like me to make her one of the boxes, but we're not sure just how it's hinged. We were watching the video over on the woodworking channel (click "Router Workshop", then it's about half way down the list). And if I remember right near the begining of the video they talk about a special hinge they're going to use, but then it never actually shows the hinge or machining any recesses for the hinge (unless I missed something.. it's happened before ).
> 
> ...


----------

